# Halloween town



## Halloween Cats (Jan 30, 2011)

I finished my Halloween town finally! It was given to me by my Father-in-law's family, I believe it's the Spooky Hollow series from 1999, but maybe someone here knows for sure?

I wanted to do something more green than most Halloween villages, because where I live it stays mostly green during October, !

https://www.facebook.com/100063723966168/videos/pcb.102470581887074/102470475220418


----------

